# Greek Lessons in Athens



## newbyathens (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi

I have recently moved to Athens and me and my husband would love to learn Greek, do any of you know of any tutors that are able to do lessons on a weekend?


----------



## nevil5 (Sep 30, 2009)

newbyathens said:


> Hi
> 
> I have recently moved to Athens and me and my husband would love to learn Greek, do any of you know of any tutors that are able to do lessons on a weekend?




Hello and welcome to Athens.
I am a journalist (male), age 49, many cultural interests, I can speak English quite well.
I am not a teacher but I could help with some basic knowledge and feel of the language and culture. I live in Glyfada but I can be in the centre as well during the weekends.
Nikos
<snip>


----------



## Integ (Sep 19, 2009)

newbyathens said:


> Hi
> 
> I have recently moved to Athens and me and my husband would love to learn Greek, do any of you know of any tutors that are able to do lessons on a weekend?


hi email us and ill send you their details , they are very good at greek lessons.


----------



## vickyt (Aug 2, 2009)

*greek lessons*

Hi I can give you some pages for free lessons, and thinks that you can start with, if you need more informations contact me snip/

Thanks!



newbyathens said:


> Hi
> 
> I have recently moved to Athens and me and my husband would love to learn Greek, do any of you know of any tutors that are able to do lessons on a weekend?


----------

